# HRM for women



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Posting for my wife who is in the market for a heart rate monitor.

She likes the features of my Polar F7, but it is HUGE on her wrist.

Wondering if I could get some suggestions on what you all may be using so I can point her in a direction of something that will fit a smaller female wrist.

One other requirement besides fit, is she is mostly a swimmer and it would need to be watter proof.

Thanks for any suggestions !


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

polar makes one, the f4 i think.....


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

allons-y said:


> polar makes one, the f4 i think.....


Thanks for the reply - Had a look at it on line and I think thats what we will do.


----------



## Trail Punk (Feb 15, 2005)

I gave up on the HRM sized specific to women. None have all the features that I am looking for in a HRM. I decided to go with the big, bulky Polar 720i and I love it. I gives me all the cool feedback I need to keep the poundage off this aging body. Forget the size, look for the HRM that has all the features you want, and can afford, and go for it. You get used to the bigger monitor.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Trail Punk said:


> I gave up on the HRM sized specific to women. None have all the features that I am looking for in a HRM. I decided to go with the big, bulky Polar 720i and I love it. I gives me all the cool feedback I need to keep the poundage off this aging body. Forget the size, look for the HRM that has all the features you want, and can afford, and go for it. You get used to the bigger monitor.


I never wore my Polar HRM on my wrist anyway. You can buy a handlebar mount or go cheap like I did and simply thread the strap through the band on the opposite strap (the one with the buckle) in the wrong direction, then fasten it as you would around the handlebar. Hard to explain, I guess... but I would never have known how to do it until someone did it for me.


----------



## sportschicfla (Apr 8, 2007)

*smaller face*

I like the Polar m61 (or 62) not sure exactly which one it is but it has a fit test built in and the kcal burned as well as fat % (always a good thing to know).


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

The article referenced in this thread over at Team Estrogen is a few years old now, so check to see if Polar has made any updates to their calories-burned measurement. Just helps to know these things -- and it explains why I know several women who weren't losing weight when relying on the numbers.

http://forums.teamestrogen.com/showthread.php?t=6445&highlight=polar


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Thanks again everyone !*

After much debate, My wife ordered a Polar F4.

Some of the issues were, she wanted a wrist mountable unit for activities other than cycling (she is a swimmer)

You really have to wonder how much some companies invest into market research for women. For many, it seems like an afterthought. 

I promise to come back, or have her come back, and post a review..

Thanks for your posts, 

M.


----------

